# Joz'z list



## joz (Jul 14, 2008)

Hmmm?




JVC HD1 projector

110" Sceen Technics fixed screen

Yamaha 3800 receiver

Toshiba XE1 HDP

Sont S1E BDP

Pioneer LX 60D dvd-hdd recorder

Elektra (Local manufacturer) HT power amp-7x 180 watts rms
http://www.lenwallisaudio.com/products/details.php?pid=575


Elektra Reference Stereo power amp-2x 250watts rms 
http://www.lenwallisaudio.com/products/details.php?pid=575


Elekta 2 channel pre with HT by-pass

Elektra dac

Subwoofers....2x JBL 2245 18" high efficiency drivers in 255 litre custom boxes.(diy)
approx dimensions 600mm(2')x600mm(2')x1200mm(4') each.So thats 8'across the front.

Whatmough P31 series speakers (local Aussie manufacturer)

Ekta Grand floostander mains (diy) under going some evaluation atm
http://www.troelsgravesen.dk/ektagrande.htm

Sony 200 disc cdp

Rane AC23 x 2 active crossovers.
http://www.rane.com/ac23b.html

Cables::

Nordost 15 mtre HDMI 
Nordost 1.5 mtre HDMI
No name brand HDMI x 3

I/Cs custom (diy) with Silver wire with Eichmann plugs
crossover connectors are made (diy) with Canaire 5 core with RCA and mono plug ends


PICS........
http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-theater-gallery/12170-welcome-my-lounge-room.html#post108733


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Nice list :T

I saw your pictures of the set up and I like it :yes:

Why Peace, Love and mung beans???? ... I found this online http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mung_bean :huh: :bigsmile:


----------



## joz (Jul 14, 2008)

salvasol said:


> Nice list :T
> 
> I saw your pictures of the set up and I like it :yes:
> 
> Why Peace, Love and mung beans???? ... I found this online http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mung_bean :huh: :bigsmile:



Haha! they look like nice hippy food don't they?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

joz said:


> Haha! they look like nice hippy food don't they?


Don't tell me you were a hippy??? ... That was back in the 60's or 70's, Right??? :scratchhead:


----------

